# DVD Drive not detected in bios but detected in My Computer and working fine



## uchizenmaru (Oct 7, 2010)

My newly attached dvd writer is not detected in BIOS config. 
ex.

Primary: My hdisk model and name
Secondary: My slave hdisk model and name

Primary:Auto (i think it was auto)
Secondary: Auto

but long ago that auto thing was samsung i think with its model name(thats my old dvd rom). I need to solve this problem because my dvd is not booting my boot disc but I can still arrange the boot order to cd first. I need to format this pc.


----------



## linkin (Oct 7, 2010)

What are your computer specs? Motherboard, cpu, etc etc. or is it a prebuilt?


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 7, 2010)

What are these, IDE. If so and they are on the same cable, one need to be set as master and one slave by the jumpers on the drives.


----------



## uchizenmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> What are these, IDE. If so and they are on the same cable, one need to be set as master and one slave by the jumpers on the drives.


They dont have the same cable for hard disk and I only have 1 dvd rom now. The new one and I did not attach any jumpers to it.



linkin said:


> What are your computer specs? Motherboard, cpu, etc etc. or is it a prebuilt?



Old Emachines 810
Motherboard
Manufacturer : TriGem Computer Inc
Model : Imperial 2.04
Chipset: Intel i845G

Bios:
Brandhoenix
Version:6.00
Date:06/25/2003

Details:


Spoiler



Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		1

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		1 (max 1)
	Number of threads	1 (max 1)
	Name			Intel Pentium 4
	Codename		Northwood
	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
	Package (platform ID)	Socket 478 mPGA (0x2)
	CPUID			F.2.7
	Extended CPUID		F.2
	Brand ID		9
	Core Stepping		C1
	Technology		0.13 um
	Core Speed		2657.9 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	20.0 x 132.9 MHz
	Rated Bus speed		531.6 MHz
	Stock frequency		2666 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2
	L1 Data cache		8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	Trace cache		12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
	L2 cache		512 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		no



Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
	APIC ID			0
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
	Type			01001001h
	Max CPUID level		00000002h
	Max CPUID ext. level	80000004h
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, T, 12 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 8 KB, 1 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x00000002	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
	0x00000001		0x00000F27	0x00010809	0x00004400	0xBFEBFBFF
	0x00000002		0x665B5101	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x007B7040
	0x80000000		0x80000004	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000001		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000002		0x20202020	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x6E492020
	0x80000003		0x286C6574	0x50202952	0x69746E65	0x52286D75
	0x80000004		0x20342029	0x20555043	0x36362E32	0x007A4847

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00900
	MSR 0x00000017		0x000A0000	0x00000000
	MSR 0x0000002C		0x00000000	0x14110014
	MSR 0x000001A0		0x00000000	0x000000C9



Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			Intel i845G rev. B1
Southbridge			Intel 82801DB (ICH4) rev. 02
Graphic Interface		AGP
AGP Revision			3.0
AGP Transfer Rate		4x
AGP SBA				supported, enabled
Memory Type			DDR
Memory Size			1024 MBytes
Memory Frequency		132.9 MHz (1:1)
CAS# latency (CL)		2.5
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	3
RAS# Precharge (tRP)		3
Cycle Time (tRAS)		6
DRAM Idle Timer			16

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR
	Manufacturer (ID)	Apacer Technology (7F7A000000000000)
	Size			512 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC3200 (200 MHz)
	Part number		
	Manufacturing date	Week 23/Year 06
	Number of banks		1
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Registered		no
	Buffered		no
	Nominal Voltage		2.50 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		2.0-3-3-6-n.a. @ 133 MHz
	JEDEC #2		2.5-3-3-7-n.a. @ 166 MHz
	JEDEC #3		3.0-4-4-8-n.a. @ 200 MHz

DIMM #				2
	SMBus address		0x51
	Memory type		DDR
	Manufacturer (ID)	Samsung (CE00000000000000)
	Size			512 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2100 (133 MHz)
	Part number		M3 68L6423ETN-CB0 
	Serial number		F20490CF
	Manufacturing date	Week 51/Year 03
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Registered		no
	Buffered		no
	Nominal Voltage		2.50 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		2.0-2-2-5-n.a. @ 100 MHz
	JEDEC #2		2.5-3-3-6-n.a. @ 133 MHz

DIMM #				1
SPD registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	80 08 07 0D 0B 01 40 00 04 50 65 00 82 08 00 01 
	10	0E 04 1C 01 02 20 C0 60 70 75 75 48 28 48 28 80 
	20	60 60 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 3C 46 28 28 50 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 C9 
	40	7F 7A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 17 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	90	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	A0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	B0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	C0	30 33 01 30 30 30 FF FF 36 41 37 39 56 47 30 4E 
	D0	07 52 FF FF 02 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	06 04 26 FF 21 57 27 FF 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 88 

DIMM #				2
SPD registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	80 08 07 0D 0A 02 40 00 04 75 75 00 82 08 00 01 
	10	0E 04 0C 01 02 20 C0 A0 75 00 00 50 3C 50 2D 40 
	20	90 90 50 50 00 00 00 00 00 41 4B 30 32 75 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 F3 
	40	CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 4D 33 20 36 38 4C 36 
	50	34 32 33 45 54 4E 2D 43 42 30 20 4E 45 03 33 F2 
	60	04 90 CF 00 43 39 42 33 37 33 4C 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	80	00 23 92 70 61 0E FF FF FF FF FF 08 22 37 FF FF 
	90	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	A0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	B0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	C0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	D0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	E0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		Imperial (0x00000333 - 0x00FC83DA)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor		SMSC
LPCIO Model		LPC47M192
LPCIO Vendor ID		0x55
LPCIO Chip ID		0x60
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN		0x8
Config Mode registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	60 01 09 00 44 00 2E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	SMSC LPC47M192
	Voltage 0	0.00 Volts [0x0] (+2.5V)
	Voltage 1	0.00 Volts [0x0] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 2	0.00 Volts [0x0] (ATX +3.3V)
	Voltage 3	0.00 Volts [0x0] (ATX +5V)
	Voltage 4	2.95 Volts [0x2F] (ATX +12V)
	Voltage 5	3.21 Volts [0xBB] (HVCC)
	Voltage 6	0.03 Volts [0x4] (+1.5V)
	Voltage 7	0.00 Volts [0x0] (+1.8V)
	Temperature 0	57°C (134°F) [0x39] (Diode 1)
	Temperature 1	49°C (120°F) [0x31] (Ambient)
	Fan 0		482 RPM [0xFF] (FANIN0)
Register space		SMBus, base address = 0x01880
SMBus request		channel 0x0, address 0x2D


DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS		
	vendor			Phoenix
	version			6.00
	date			06/25/2003

DMI System Information		
	manufacturer		eMachines, Inc.
	product			Imperial
	version			Revision 0.90
	serial			0123456789
	UUID			00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000

DMI Baseboard		
	vendor			TriGem Computer, Inc.
	model			Imperial
	revision		2.04
	serial			xxxxxxxxxxxx

DMI System Enclosure		
	manufacturer		No Enclosure
	chassis type		1X
	chassis serial		None

DMI Processor		
	manufacturer		Intel
	model			A0
	clock speed		2600.0 MHz

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		J2A1 (internal)
	designation		COM 1 (external)
	port type		Serial Port 16550A
	connector		9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
	connector		DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		J3A1 (internal)
	designation		Parallel (external)
	port type		Parallel Port ECP/EPP
	connector		25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut)
	connector		DB-25 female

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		J1A1 (internal)
	designation		Keyboard (external)
	port type		Keyboard Port
	connector		Circular DIN-8 male

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		J1A1 (internal)
	designation		PS/2 Mouse (external)
	port type		Keyboard Port
	connector		Circular DIN-8 male

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI Slot #1 - J6B3
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		no

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI Slot #2 - J6B2
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		yes

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI Slot #3 - J7B1
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		yes

DMI OEM Strings		
	string[0]		This is the TriGem Computer's
	string[1]		System

DMI Physical Memory Array		
	location		Motherboard
	usage			System Memory
	correction		None
	max capacity		512 MBytes
	max# of devices		2

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		J5G3
	format			DIMM
	type			DDR
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits
	size			512 MBytes

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		J5G2
	format			DIMM
	type			DDR
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits
	size			512 MBytes


Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of adapters		1

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API				NVIDIA NVAPI
API				NVIDIA I/O

Graphics I2C
-------------------------------------------------------------------------



Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
	Display name		\\.\DISPLAY1
	Name			NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
	Revision		B1
	Codename		NV34
	Technology		0.15 um
	Memory size		128 MB
	Memory type		DDR
	PCI device		bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
	Vendor ID		0x10DE (0x0000)
	Model ID		0x0322 (0x0000)
	Performance Level	0


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version			Microsoft Windows 7 (6.1) Ultimate Edition   (Build 7600) 
DirectX Version			11.0


----------



## OverClocker (Oct 8, 2010)

you may want to make sure the the cable is properly inserted. might got dislodged for some reason.


----------



## MMM (Oct 11, 2010)

My understanding of your plight is the hard drive is IDE and the DVD drive is Sata... so in your case you have to enable sata in the bios for your DVD to work .


----------



## adaman7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Try updating the bios?


----------

